# Tip for digital pics



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

In the menu on digital cameras is a "closeup" setting. Keeps your model pics from being out of focus when you want close detail.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great advice Admiral.

The closeup setting is also called "macro", or has a flower icon - the distance shot setting is usually denoted by a mountain icon.

Also, check to see what the closest distance your camera will focus at in macro - mine will get to 8", but then I can use the zoom to get in tight on tiny details.

And don't forget a tripod and your camera's shutter delay (what you use to include yourself in a group shot). These will keep the camera from moving while taking the photograph and causing blur - especially important in macro shots and/or ones taken under less than optimal lighting conditions.

Bonus tip: If you can control the apperature of your camera, set it as small as possible (highest # rating, usually between 2 and 11) that's consistent with a decent exposure time. This will "deepen" the focus ensure more of what you're photographing is nice and clear.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Good! Anyone else? Lighting or background tips?


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Turn the flash off, and bring a small lamp (or 2) close to the subject for additional light. With digital cameras what you see is usually what you get. 
Look at the photo after you take it (preview) and if what you want to show is blurry, or not lit well enough, simply delete and try again. Putting the camera on the "close up" setting, and turning off the flash will help the most.
If there is not enough light without the flash, you can move the subject closer to a window (during the day), or move a table lamp closer to the subject (may need to remove the lamp-shade, or bring another lamp to up the light level).:thumbsup:
When you look at the photo what you see is what we all see when you post the picture.
Ron:devil:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

oops, forgot!
You can use an old sheet for a background, or if you need too you can place your subject on some printer paper sheets, and prop some sheets of paper around the subject to both isolate the subject, and to help bring up the light level without the flash.
Ron:devil:


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

And don't forget to remove the lens cap!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Buy a tripod, table pod, gorillapod--any kind of good camera support and say goodbye to camera shake induced blur.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

rondenning said:


> oops, forgot!
> You can use an old sheet for a background, or if you need too you can place your subject on some printer paper sheets, and prop some sheets of paper around the subject to both isolate the subject, and to help bring up the light level without the flash.
> Ron:devil:


Hey, thats my personal MODEL MAKER avatar that I created & uploaded 6 years ago for my personal use, Please choose another .
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd castrate the guy for it Bert! 


HEY rondenning - You need to show RESPECT for the other users and DON'T STEAL a specially made icon that a user made JUST FOR HIMSELF. You start off on the WRONG FOOT, and before you know it, everybody will hate your guts. 

Now... Apologize to Bert, and pick ANOTHER icon, or pay the bucks to become a supporter and make your OWN moniker.

Newbies! Jeez!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I'd castrate the guy for it Bert!
> 
> 
> HEY rondenning - You need to show RESPECT for the other users and DON'T STEAL a specially made icon that a user made JUST FOR HIMSELF. You start off on the WRONG FOOT, and before you know it, everybody will hate your guts.
> ...


Here, here, Rondenning! You need to change that moniker! You'll cornfuse the hell out of us!!!!:freak:

--Henry


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Here here Old Chap, I think that double Avitar could turn into a sticky-wicket, don't-you-know. What with the accusations of thievery and all. There's a good Chap, get yourself another of your own likeing and go on with your life.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a bit of a bother when the peasantry don't know their place........
If Baron's feeling hungry, I'll fetch the blunderbuss.....

Chris.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Well here we go with the old thead hijack. Bert, wouldn't a PM have been a better choice? Now back to the original thread topic.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So the fact that it's on the list of available standard avatars makes it off limits?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I thiught this was about tips on digital pictures - lets get back to it!! I'm interested in different ideas on getting better pictures!!
Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> So the fact that it's on the list of available standard avatars makes it off limits?


I don't think that's the point -- it IS a personalized moniker. I think the software that runs this message board, though, lumps it in with the "standard" monikers. That does not necessarily mean it is "available" for all to use. 

We all have our little pet peeves -- and Model Maker's moniker makes him "known" to all. It _will_ cause confusion at some point.

--H


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

A lot of Canon (and maybe other) cameras have a removable trim ring that allows a threaded adapter to be screwed on ovver the lens. With that you can use closeup lenses just like a 35mm SLR camera.

For my Canon A85, I have two adapters: a 37mm and a 55mm. I then have an adapter ring to let me screw on my old closeup lens sets.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

WHOOOOAAAAAA!!!
I DID NOT STEAL ANYONES AVATAR!!
WHEN TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO UPLOAD MY OWN AVATAR, I FOUND THIS ONE IN THE LIST OF AVAILABLE AVATARS ON THE SITE, LIKED IT, AND CHOSE IT!! *END OF STORY*.
TALK WITH WHOEVER RUNS THE SITE ABOUT OFFERING YOUR AVATAR TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO USE IT. SEEMS LIKE IT IS THEIR MISTAKE, NOT MINE, OR YOURS!!! IF YOU MADE IT, THEY SHOULD NOT LIST IT AS AN AVATAR TO BE USED BY ANYONE ELSE!!!!
KEEP IT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
RON:devil:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

...... *ahem*.......

I'll echo what others have said...

1 - Tripod to steady your camera. It's great to help show you the framing of your subject as well.
2- I use towels to put models or parts on; it helps absorb light where you don't want it and I usually try for a neutral or a contrast, not too bright.
3 - Back lighting or reflecting a light behind the model helps balance the overall picture by not creating stark shadows or hidden areas.
4 - I sometimes use the timer in order to prevent any odd tripod tremor I seem to do every so often.

All in all, pretty basic stuff. I am by no means a professional, except maybe for being a professional amateur! Get ready to take LOTS of pics. The nice thing about digital cams is that you can see your results NOW!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Set your camera closer to your model instead of zooming in when shooting the whole thing. Wide-angle lenses have more depth-of-field (DOF) than telephoto lenses. Combine that with the already-stated use of a small aperture, tripod, remote shutter release and proper lighting. 

Also, when it comes to surfaces and/or backgrounds that you place your model on - the simpler the better. This makes it more efficient for compressing the image ala JPEG or PNG to smaller file sizes without compromising the details of your model.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> It's a bit of a bother when the peasantry don't know their place........
> If Baron's feeling hungry, I'll fetch the blunderbuss.....
> 
> Chris.


 I say, it has been a while since Baron has had a romp. Fetch on your fowling- piece my good man and we'll have a go ! 

Since the offending newbie has changed his ways we shall have to go else where for our sport. Tally Ho !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll get the Sally Struthers es..es....es saddled up, and we'll be off!!
BTW, should we get them to fly this thread to Cuba?......

Chris.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

rondenning said:


> WHOOOOAAAAAA!!!
> I DID NOT STEAL ANYONES AVATAR!!...


Hey Ron,

Bert and all the rest of these bozos know that Hank's never gotten around to fixing this avatar bug. They're just kicking the crap out of you for fun. 

Same thing with the Model Railroading forum. Hank buries it in the "Odds & Ends" dumpster _JUST TO PISS ME OFF_. :lol:

Roy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We mean absolutely no offense Ron. We just like carrying on like upper class twits sometimes. As toyroy put it so eloquently, we do these things for fun. We're sick and sad and it amuses us.....
Now-where's the start button on this thing...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like pictures.
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What kind of pictures? 
Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Avatars: All avs are in a common pool on this bboard. It's a quirk of the software. We tend to respect peoples' custom avs here. Obviously a newbie wouldn't know that, but we'd assume one wouldn't choose an av with the name "Bert" on it unless that was your name? Anyhoo, I'd also appreciate it if you wouldn't use my ol' late sheepdog Mort (<--). No need to go ballistic on us - sure ain't a great way to start out at a bboard, eh?

PHOTOS - You need depth of field (deep focus so the whole model is in focus), and unfortunately the macro setting (which cameras have had for, like, decades) gives you _zero _depth of field.

I still use the same technique for my digitals that I did for film. Maximum amount of light, minimum aperture, wide angle, manual focus, tripod, and use the timer. These six things will pretty much guarantee the whole model is in decent focus.

For the lights, I use the ol' 4-point system: two photo floods in front, left and right, and two behind (higher up), left and right. Set the camera on a tripod, set the mode to aperture-preferred manual (if available) and crank the iris closed all the way (f24, f32, whatever the max is). Focus manually on the middle of the model with the lens at a wide angle (this also helps create the illusion of size, especially if you bring the lens right down on the table). Set the timer and step back - this avoids shaking the camera if you manually trip the shutter.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

*To all, My most humble of appologies!!*
I really did not intend to flame up on anyone!
I did not select an avatar that had the name Bert on it. Since my name is Ron that would be kinda a "Duh" thing. However, I just got through looking at the avatars again and the one I chose that says "model maker" on it, also does have another one that is the exact same, and does say Bert on it (that one is also available). I had not seen the one with Bert on it, as I stopped looking when I found one I liked. So, I assume that HobbyTalk took Bert's avatar, removed the name Bert from it, and posted it as an available avatar.
When I returned home last night from taking care of my terminally ill mother, I had a PM from Bert about this,said I was sorry, and I immediately removed the avatar, then when I went to look at the threads I follow, I found he had posted on those threads about it also. I (being in an already bad mood) took it as a flame and accusation at myself, and flamed back.
SO SORRY FOR THAT TO ALL WHO VISIT HERE!!!!!!
*My public apologies to you also Bert!* 
I completely understand your angst at having someone use your avatar, as I ALWAYS use my real name "rondenning" as my moniker on all message boards/ web-sites I am a member of, and would be upset if someone else was useing it for thiers. So, I completely understand your view on this matter. I have been a member on here for only the past several months, and have not seen any posts from Bert, or, again, I would not have selected an avatar that I had seen someone else useing.
Again, my most humble of apologies to all here for allowing my bad "offline" mood to spill over here (this is where I come to try to relax and find something pleasant to think about), it takes away from the professionallism that I strive for in my daily life.
apologetically - Ron:devil:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Would the moderator please delete the off topic posts?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SNAP...Just aim and snap...I used a close up setting and flash to take the Photos of Godzillas Go Cart...Click on 'my photos'...and they came out rather well...I have no idea how to post these pictures/ Any tips on that?
Mcdee
PS...WELCOME ABOARD rondenning...!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Ron and YOU are a professional, Thank you for removing it and I know you had not intentionally used it and had no way of knowing the situation and like I said, i wanted to get it cleared up asap. I will put you MOM in my prayers and I do wish her and you all the best !


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Can we now get on with the original topic?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I took a picture once....
Now I get my niece to take them for me.

Chris.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

So sorry Admiral(you can give me 20 lashes), and you are quite right!!!!Back to picture taking!!
The best thing with the digital cameras, is you can see what you shoot right away. So, if it doesn't look the way you want, you can delete it and do another till you get it just right.
The main reason you would want to turn off the flash is to cut down on the glare it produces when you are up close on a small detail. With digital cameras, they have a built in white balance that makes the pictures have a true-er color tone than with film. So, you can shoot under most any light source and get pretty good color reproduction.(not like with film cameras, film will give a greenish cast to flourescent light for instance)
So, you can bring up the light level by adding more light even from differant sources. I sometimes place my subject on a table by a window (with non-direct light coming in), and you can then bounce some light from the window back on the subject useing some white printer paper, or a piece of aluminum foil taped on a piece of cardboard for stiffness. You can set the camera on a tripod to help you stay in focus at the close-up ranges. Up close to the subject the lens will have a very limited amount of area that is in focus(depth of field), and if you were to move your hand, even slightly, in or out the focus will then be in front of, or behind the area you wanted to show.
That is also another good thing with digital auto focus cameras. They will sometimes try to focus on a part of the subject that is not the part you are trying to show, then you must release the shutter, and then repress it to focus again, until the focus indicator shows it is focusing where you want.
Adding a background like a sheet, or a piece of poster board also helps to reflect light back on the subject to minimize dark shadows behind it, as well as isolating the subject from other things on the table, or in the room that will show, and distract the viewer, or even the camera focusing.
*Practice and find what works for you, then post them pictures!!*:thumbsup:
Sorry for writing a book, maybe I will tell more secrets later!!LOL!!
Enjoy!!
Ron:devil:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

My tips:

Take a LOT of pics.. take 20 or 30.. delete the bad ones, and keep the ones you like.. digital costs nothing for multiple takes. (We're all used to making every single pic count, because it used to cost so much per image.)

Use the highest resolution possible, and and then downsize it in a coputer 2d program like gimp, paint shop pro, or photoshop for sharper details.

Contrary to someone else's post, many of the current "super zoom" digicams can produce great results from further away!

(anything with a 10x zoom or more)

With my panasonic FZ18, I can be 6 feet away from a flower, and get a full frame very sharp pic without even stooping down. Trick again, is to be stable, use a monopod, tripod, or rest your elbows on something sturdy.


----------

